# Schriftgröße von Buchstaben berechnen



## firefligher (24. Jan 2014)

Ich brauche wegen einem kleinen Projekt ein wenig Hilfe in Sachen Schriftgröße berechnen.

Problem:
Ich hab einen Satz und ich will nun wissen wie lang dieser Satz in Pixeln ist (die Breite). Was ich schon ausprobiert hab: "abcd".length() * 12. (12 ist die Schriftgröße). Doch hier kommt der Wert 48 raus, der nicht stimmen kann.

Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## Gucky (24. Jan 2014)

Du weißt nicht, wie diese Punkte angegeben sind. Sind das Pixel, sind das Breitenpixel, sind das Höhenpixel, ist das was ganz komisches.
Guck mal hier.


----------



## MrClave (25. Jan 2014)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link hier: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 20.3 Zeichenketten schreiben und Fonts

Hätte man auch leicht über Google finden können.


----------



## Ruzmanz (25. Jan 2014)

Siehe Antwort von MrClave. Das geht mit der Klasse FontMetrics.

Mit der length()-Methode bekommst du nur die Anzahl der chars deines Strings. "abcd" hat eine Länge von 4. Du kannst aber nur mit der Schriftart, Schriftgröfe, Schriftstärke (fett, kursiv, etc.) Rückschlüsse auf die Höhe in Pixel schließen. 
	
	
	
	





```
Arial, 16, fett
```
 ist höher als 
	
	
	
	





```
Verdana, 11, normal
```
. Zusätzlich muss man berücksichtigen, dass jeder Buchstabe seine eigene Breite hat. Zum Beispiel fällt schon optisch auf, dass "WWWWW" viel breiter ist als "iiiii". Einen Faktor zur Berechnung gibt es deshalb nicht.


----------

